# 18x18x24 w/ Cork Mosiac Background



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

So, after 2 weeks of intense research (~3-4 hours a day, sometimes double that) I'm taking the dive into building my first naturalistic build. 

It will be to house thumbnails. I haven't picked a species / morph yet, but I'm currently toying with the idea of a group of variabilis, vents, or a pair of imitators - in that order of preference. I'm still open to suggestions, so long as it is neither the most common frog out there nor too difficult I will entertain it. 

ANYWAYS, the build will be in an 18x18x24 Zoo Med, featuring a cork mosaic background, with a small ledge added using Great Stuff. The center will have a cork round log or two, which will of course be planted. Exact planting selection is still undecided. Don't be afraid to suggest anything tricky, as I do a lot of horticulture work; I know plants better than darts still. 

The bottom will be a simple LECA layer covered with screen. Zoo Med tanks have less capacity below the door line than Exo Terra tanks, so an eggcrate false bottom would be harder, although possible. I couldn't pass up on the $60 Zoo Med. 

Lighting will be Jungle Dawn LED's: one 9w and one 13w. I'm excited to see how these work, as they ran $30 apiece. 

Most of the parts have been ordered from NEHerp. They should be here in a couple of days. 

1/8th inch glass has already been cut by Ace Hardware. Once I glue / silicone it on it will be attached the the removable screen frame, instead of permanently fixed to the tank itself. 

Bad pic but it makes the point. I will be stealing my sister's DSLR here and there to help with pics. 










All help and guidance will be appreciated. The construction process will be up and running this week!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well here is my old thread on this method...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html

The zoomed cork boards work well for corners and edges that meet the glass, since they thinner typical then raw cork flats, and have nice straight edges for mounting in corners and against glass. Since they are not as thick as raw cork pieces they need to be spaced together tightly in order for the moss to stay jammed in there. 

This viv shows how I used the zoomed stuff on the edges and raw flats and pieces elsewhere...





































Another variation on these methods would be to use epiweb in between the cracks, or cover the back/sides with it and mount the cork flats to it, and maybe plants would fill in the gaps without needing sphagnum shoved in there... or do that to just to be safe


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks! I don't think I've found this thread yet so I'll read it once I'm out of class. 

I read through a few build journals on FF which used this method. I like how you used the cut cork rounds to make planters, the idea had occurred to me but I hadn't seen it yet. 

I already ordered 5 pounds of bulk cork from NEHerp so we'll see what I get in a day or two. 

BTW I've read a lot of your posts here there and everywhere on the forum, so you've already helped me more than you know 



Dendro Dave said:


> Well here is my old thread on this method...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html
> 
> The zoomed cork boards work well for corners and edges that meet the glass, since they thinner typical then raw cork flats, and have nice straight edges for mounting in corners and against glass. Since they are not as thick as raw cork pieces they need to be spaced together tightly in order for the moss to stay jammed in there.
> ...




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

p51mustang23 said:


> Thanks! I don't think I've found this thread yet so I'll read it once I'm out of class.
> 
> I read through a few build journals on FF which used this method. I like how you used the cut cork rounds to make planters, the idea had occurred to me but I hadn't seen it yet.
> 
> ...



Thanks.... and glad to hear I've helped.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, my NEHerp order arrived a few minutes ago. Thats LECA, ABG mix, leaf litter, screen, NZ moss, a light hood, 2 Jungle Dawn LEDs (9w & 13w), and 5 lbs of assorted cork bark. 

I didn't get the "log" I was hoping for in the cork mix, but I did get a cool short Y shaped piece which will make an awesome planter! I may have to order one more piece to help create more more climbing space mid-viv. 

Construction of the background should be able to start tomorrow. 

Also, I think I've settled on R. Variabilis "southern morph". The question is if I will buy a pair now and add a second pair later, or get 5 juveniles now.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

So, I finally got around to doing the background. It's not completely done as I'm going to do the sides a little bit as well. Towards the top left there's a piece of cork that comes straight out to serve as a flat surface up near the top of the viv. The smell isn't as bad as I thought, although you certainly wouldn't want to get up close to the silicone and sniff it. 

Pic attached, sorry it's still a phone pic. I won't be grabbing my sisters DSLR until right before I start planting.

*edit* added additional pics of a cool cork piece I have that will be filled mostly with great stuff, and then used as a planter in some fashion or another.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Keep the pics coming....following along


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

p51mustang23 said:


> So, I finally got around to doing the background. It's not completely done as I'm going to do the sides a little bit as well. Towards the top left there's a piece of cork that comes straight out to serve as a flat surface up near the top of the viv. The smell isn't as bad as I thought, although you certainly wouldn't want to get up close to the silicone and sniff it.
> 
> Pic attached, sorry it's still a phone pic. I won't be grabbing my sisters DSLR until right before I start planting.
> 
> *edit* added additional pics of a cool cork piece I have that will be filled mostly with great stuff, and then used as a planter in some fashion or another.


Looks good, but why fill that piece with GS? ...how bout you fill it with coco chunks, leca and sphagnum moss or something, so the plants have more to root into and it can serve as a refugium for microfauna to live and breed in, then move out of and get eaten 

Also just so you know, you don't have to cover the glass with Gs or silicone... If you notice in my pics above I just put enough on to hold the cork to the glass, then jammed wet sphag in the cracks. Saves time/materials, but what you did looks like it will work good, so no worries.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> Looks good, but why fill that piece with GS? ...how bout you fill it with coco chunks, leca and sphagnum moss or something, so the plants have more to root into and it can serve as a refugium for microfauna to live and breed in, then move out of and get eaten
> 
> Also just so you know, you don't have to cover the glass with Gs or silicone... If you notice in my pics above I just put enough on to hold the cork to the glass, then jammed wet sphag in the cracks. Saves time/materials, but what you did looks like it will work good, so no worries.


I haven't done anything yet beyond what is pictured. I am planning on filling the cracks in with wet sphagnum as others have done with success. 

The reason I want to use GreatStuff is to seal up under the cork pieces (not in between), as I'm afraid of frogs being able to find a way underneath the cork pieces. Would the moss be enough to keep them out? As I hear it thumbnails can be little contortionists. 

As far as the silicone goes, believe it or not I only used one tube of black silicone to get that done.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

p51mustang23 said:


> I haven't done anything yet beyond what is pictured. I am planning on filling the cracks in with wet sphagnum as others have done with success.
> 
> The reason I want to use GreatStuff is to seal up under the cork pieces (not in between), as I'm afraid of frogs being able to find a way underneath the cork pieces. Would the moss be enough to keep them out? As I hear it thumbnails can be little contortionists.
> 
> As far as the silicone goes, believe it or not I only used one tube of black silicone to get that done.


Use the black silicone to fill in the gaps. Great stuff expands and will move your pieces around. Plus the black silicone will blend in. While it is drying, you can stuff some dry moss on it also.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

punctata said:


> Use the black silicone to fill in the gaps. Great stuff expands and will move your pieces around. Plus the black silicone will blend in. While it is drying, you can stuff some dry moss on it also.


Yeah I was worried about the foam expanding and ripping my cork off. I have a surplus of black silicone and moss, so I'll do it that way. Thanks for the advice. 

*I have black great stuff so blending in wasnt the problem


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

p51mustang23 said:


> I haven't done anything yet beyond what is pictured. I am planning on filling the cracks in with wet sphagnum as others have done with success.
> 
> The reason I want to use GreatStuff is to seal up under the cork pieces (not in between), as I'm afraid of frogs being able to find a way underneath the cork pieces. Would the moss be enough to keep them out? As I hear it thumbnails can be little contortionists.
> 
> As far as the silicone goes, believe it or not I only used one tube of black silicone to get that done.


Ya that's possible. I used mostly flat back pieces and did a ring of silicone so there wasnt much potential for that to happen, and usually you can kinda jam the moss up in there and that gap kinda helps hold it in place, but it is entirely possible some moss will work its way out so that isn't a bad idea especially for thumbnail frogs.... good thinking


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

So I made some progress. The glass for the top is siliconed into place, and just needs so no-see-um added. Also I stuffed cork round with great stuff so it can be planted in. Finally, I added some great stuff to the right side to make another sitting spot / calling spot. I would have preferred cork but I didnt have any suitable pieces left and I think this will look good once everything is together. Anyone think I should cut that Great Stuff down a bit? Part of me think it looks a little out of scale to the rest of the viv. 

Todays mission is to get some cork, PVC, and peat moss at the store.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

p51mustang23 said:


> So I made some progress. The glass for the top is siliconed into place, and just needs so no-see-um added. Also I stuffed cork round with great stuff so it can be planted in. Finally, I added some great stuff to the right side to make another sitting spot / calling spot. I would have preferred cork but I didnt have any suitable pieces left and I think this will look good once everything is together. Anyone think I should cut that Great Stuff down a bit? Part of me think it looks a little out of scale to the rest of the viv.
> 
> Todays mission is to get some cork, PVC, and peat moss at the store.


since it is black you could easily cut facets into it at right, and 45 degree angles to each other, maybe some grooves to to make it look like a rock shelf and/or boulder. It will be a little shiny for awhile, but as a biofilm/alge builds up it will dull down and look pretty much like real rock.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> since it is black you could easily cut facets into it at right, and 45 degree angles to each other, maybe some grooves to to make it look like a rock shelf and/or boulder. It will be a little shiny for awhile, but as a biofilm/alge builds up it will dull down and look pretty much like real rock.


Yeah I was thinking going for a rock look would play nice with the cork look, but I can't for the life of me get a vision of what to do with it. 

After cutting it up a bit, I'm not sure if I should silicone some peat and / or moss onto it. I'm thinking maybe I'll flatten the top up a bit, then get something like Java moss going on it, but I'm not sure if the bottom and side will look ok without something over the GS. 

Anyways, if this is anything like the big gap filler I used on the cork round, it will shrink down about 10% in the next 24 hours. 

After I figure this great stuff ledge situation out I'll be at the point where I need to figure plants out. 

One other thing, for anyone who has used Zoo Med tanks, what can I do to fly proof the wire slots in the back of the top lid?


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, the tank is mossed up, my little drainage system is installed and I'm just waiting for the silicone to dry. Then it's on to a second, more thorough, water-proofness test. If all goes well I can add substrate tomorrow.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, here she is today. 

The hardscape is essentially done. I still have some fruit fly proofing left. I tried something new for the drainage system, it's pretty basic but also well hidden -in plain sight. I mighta seen it in a thread that was years old, but I can't even remember now. 

The only thing I'm worried about is whether or not I'll have enough hides in here. Of course good planting will help with that.

*edit: as promised I will borrow a DSLR when the tank is planted for some nice crisp pictures. I haven't forgotten!


----------



## ShadeTree (Jan 25, 2014)

The background looks great. As far as the parts that block the factory wire ports, those would have been included with a new tank purchase. You can contact ZooMed Industries and speak to Ashley at Customer Support. They are very easy to work with and will mail those pieces to you.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

ShadeTree said:


> The background looks great. As far as the parts that block the factory wire ports, those would have been included with a new tank purchase. You can contact ZooMed Industries and speak to Ashley at Customer Support. They are very easy to work with and will mail those pieces to you.


I actually have those parts. I'm just worried that they're not fruit fly proof, although they're definitely frog proof. 

And thanks, glad to hear it looks good.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, I do believe I've acquired myself a frog rack. **** what did I get myself into here!  At any rate, most of it is being used to store non frog stuff which is good because I've been short on storage for some time now. This rack will max out with 2 vivs (I could add a 15x17x24 protean next to the ZooMed), but thats because it will also have to hold the plant propagation setup along with food cultures and tadpole station... you know if I can get the little guys to breed. 










The bottom shelf, which is about 16" - 18" tall is going to have a little plant propagator set up under LED's. This is kinda nice, because not only can I propagate viv plants, but I can also propagate plants to be planted outdoors which will help with learning plant ID (I work indirectly in horticulture, and may move towards nursery management in several years so learning plant ID is a big deal to me). 

I also bought plants from NEHERP. I could of shopped around to other places, but NEHERP is close enough that I can get free ground shipment overnight. 

So this will undergo it's first round of planting Saturday or Monday, after which I will make a second order of plants to add whatever I think it still needs. I already forgot to grab some ferns...

Also I contacted UE and they listed Ranitomeya Variabilis 'southern' at $150 each, so I'll need to decide if I'd like to go through them or try my luck with the classifieds. The benefit of UE is they tend to send healthy subadults vs froglets / juveniles. 

And I really do hope I can breed these guys, as there seems to be a shortage of southerns as compared to some other thumbs.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, plants are freshly arrived from NEHERP, and mostly planted. I haven't done the terrestrial plants yet as they need to be removed from pots, sterilized, then planted bare root (strawberry begonia, African violet, and a red Hypoestes phyllostachya). If any of those are not bare-root friendly please let me know, but most plants are fine with bare root planting in my experience. 

View from my desk: 









Notice the propagation setup I made next to the viv. I'll use this to take cuttings when pruning, along with growing some non-frog plants. Its running a 20w Jungle Dawn Glow n Grow LED. Which, by the way, is a bit big for the recommended side mount fixture. I'll have to modify the side mount fixture into a full light hood. 


















A couple close up pics, I'd add more but my camera doesn't do close ups very well at all:

















*I still need to get some no-see-um netting, does anyone know of a good source for it?*
Fingers are crossed that everything roots properly. AFAIK all species in there are prolifically rooting plants.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

looks pretty freakin' awesome so far. Great work on the background, you did a great job.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Time for update pics! Everything is rooting in nicely, especially since I finished sealing the tank up (just a 1" vent on top + the vent on front the tank comes with). 

Both of the dischidia species are rooting like crazy, and have began to send off some small new shoots in different directions. 

The live moss seems to be doing alright everywhere I put it, although the moss up top dries a bit between misting. 

For the strawberry begonia, I only added the offspring of the plant I purchased (it spreads via tillers). The 4 added are still small, but all rooted. 

The Hypoestes phyllostachya (polka dot plant) hasn't grown much, just a little stretching. I topped it in an effort to make it bush out. 

The African violent is just doing its thing and flowering, which it was doing before I got it. The old flowers are really rotting away into a goo, but the new ones seems to do fine. 

The wandering Jew is growing explosively, which is funny because I wasn't sure it would make it. This stuff will be in for some heavy pruning / training. 

The Pilea 'baby tears' is going nice in steady at the back on the bottom. 

The chiquita linda has had its most mature pups cut and planted elsewhere in the viv. I wish the broms would root faster, as they still can't stay in place without their toothpicks. 

I'm forgetting something else, but the pictures speak for themselves. Anyone have any improvements to suggest?


----------

